# Help with Dx for Vocal Cord Lesion



## bella2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm looking for help with a Dx code for a lesion of the vocal cord, this is the only Dx provided by my Doctor and there is no pathology report to go on, I would really love to hear opinions from other coders on this one. 
Thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## lavanyamohan (Jun 21, 2009)

bella2 said:


> I'm looking for help with a Dx code for a lesion of the vocal cord, this is the only Dx provided by my Doctor and there is no pathology report to go on, I would really love to hear opinions from other coders on this one.
> Thanks in advance for any responses



May code 478.5 -


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree. That is what I come up with, too....478.5


----------

